# FNA Report is Okay!



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I went this am to my endo for my FNA Report - she said everything looked okay! She wants me to continue on Vit D, Synthroid .175, and all others meds. She did increase my Premarin to .625 to try to get my body temp regulated. She said we will do another U/S in nine months and go from there. Also I go back for labs and to see her in Nov.

Pathology Report:

Lt. Thyroid

Negative for malignant cells.
Blood & Scattered groups of benign Follicular cells are present.

Rt. Thyroid

Negative for malignant cells.
Blood, Colloid and Scattered groups of benign Follicular cells are present.

For those of you that are familar with this, is there anything I need to pay attention to in this report?

I was so scared and nervous that my b/p was 160/98 this am and I have just looked at the report. I am new to all of this and do not know if there is anything I should beware of and watch at this point.

I greatly appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers through all of this and gladly welcome your comments and suggestions.

Hugs & Blessings to all!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Kay,

That is just wonderful news! Congrats.

-Christi


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

What a relief!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

That is great news!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> I went this am to my endo for my FNA Report - she said everything looked okay! She wants me to continue on Vit D, Synthroid .175, and all others meds. She did increase my Premarin to .625 to try to get my body temp regulated. She said we will do another U/S in nine months and go from there. Also I go back for labs and to see her in Nov.
> 
> Pathology Report:
> 
> ...


This is a very good report. Stay on top of this as the doctor suggests re another scan in 9 months. Truly wonderful news.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes this is wonderful news!

Thanks for all the support from everyone! I will be having labs done tommorrow and I wlll post them as soon as I get a copy.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Praise God! Wonderful news!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Yes this is wonderful news!
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone! I will be having labs done tommorrow and I wlll post them as soon as I get a copy.


Oh, goody! I love to look at labs!! Will be looking forward to it!


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

::happydance::

Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you all so much!! It has been so much easier having all of you and this forum for support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Thank you all so much!! It has been so much easier having all of you and this forum for support!


Where on earth would we be w/o "YOU?"

The posters make the forum; that is for sure!


----------

